# Why do you have to park next to me????



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok, 3 times in the last 24 hours.

I've gone to a supermarket, outlet store and found the parking space furthest away from the shop and with acres of spaces either side.

Theory is that if someone bangs your car with their door, they're more likely to be a bit 'large' or just a lazy prick. Either way, they won't walk from the farthest corners of the car park.

Every fucking time I come back, some twat has parked next to me....not in any of the 10 empty spaces either side, but NEXT TO ME!!!!!!

stop fucking doing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

</end of flame>


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

scottk said:


> Ok, 3 times in the last 24 hours.
> 
> I've gone to a supermarket, outlet store and found the parking space furthest away from the shop and with acres of spaces either side.
> 
> ...


I call this the "Sheep Effect" or "Space Cancer", the desire to follow or the desire to move into an empty space. They're all twats though!!

No offence to anyone who's been blighted by cancer, it's just a figure of speech.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I do have a theory about this.

Perhaps its because they think - nice car, theres no way they'll bang those doors against mine?

I vote for a "respectful drivers" section in all car parks, and all the sales reps can park somewhere else.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You get the reps cars, I get the pillocks in beat up white transit vans. :x

Perhaps they do it just to annoy you?....well congrat's, men in the beat up old vans.... you do :evil:

Jackie x


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

scottk said:


> Ok, 3 times in the last 24 hours.
> 
> I've gone to a supermarket, outlet store and found the parking space furthest away from the shop and with acres of spaces either side.
> 
> ...


This happened to me today at my local B&Q. Parked far away with loads of spaces around me, just as I pull into the space a punto pulls up next to me :evil: All those fuckin spaces and this twat has to park next to me :twisted:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Tell be about it............these cu nts get everywhere. :x

The only way to reduce the chance of getting some twat parking hard up against you is to take up two spaces.

It affords you useful extra space and if some fucking arsehole in his piece of shit does pull up beside you, he will more than likely pull into a regular space thus avoiding the possibility is you car being dinged.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I normally park in a the ones reserved for people with kids although i dont have any, acres more space


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've heard of many stories of cars parked in these spaces being keyed, scratched etc.

I obviously don't agree with the actions but I can only assume that they do this due to the lack of consideration shown by the people using these spaces. :?


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

i usually take up two spaces, park right in the middle of two spaces or park in the corner/end so i only have one chance of getting one side scratched.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I cant stand it either! Other day I parked miles from anyone else and a Scenic shoved himself up so close that I had to get in the passenger side and scoot over. Pillock!

I have tried the parking in the middle of 2 spaces thing - but being a blonde girlie I tend to get these sympathetic looks when I go back to the car - you know `Poor girl...nice car...can't bloody park the thing tho - hahaha.' :x


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

i've heard of people parking in two spaces and being keyed....I reckon I might carry a boot full of lilo's and stick them to each side of the car in future.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My neat trick is to ALMOST park over 2 spaces...

My theory is, if you deliberately take 2 spaces, people think you're a c unt.

If you manage to park with your 2 left wheels right on the white line of the space, someone would have to be a complete fool to park on that side of you - whilst your other side has a nice large gap, as the next person will park in their own space, which is miles from your car...

In all the times I've done this, my car has been fine. People don't think you've done it deliberately - they just think you suck at parking, so they don't key you. You probably get someone parking in ONE of the spaces next to you, but you've left a nice big gap to that one...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

scottk said:


> i've heard of people parking in two spaces and being keyed....I reckon I might carry a boot full of lilo's and stick them to each side of the car in future.


I got a ticket for doing that argued that trollies were parked in half of it so had no option.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> My neat trick is to ALMOST park over 2 spaces..


A guy did this at my local train station. When he got back to his car someone had used the space an parked extremely close. i.e. they had folded both mirrors in and there was only about 1cm between them!

The guy had to get in the passenger side and climb over. He didn't look impressed. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > My neat trick is to ALMOST park over 2 spaces..
> ...


The caveat is, this trick doesn't work in a car park which gets FULL... if I was taking the last space in a car park (and I didn't care what I hit) I'd get close too...

But in a car park where there is usually spaces, people will pick another space when otherwise they may park next to you...


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

You can be as carefull as you like in supermarkets and places like that still does not stop it been twated when you take it to Audi for some work.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

leTTuce said:


> You can be as carefull as you like in supermarkets and places like that still does not stop it been twated when you take it to Audi for some work.


Does it not?


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

jampott said:


> leTTuce said:
> 
> 
> > You can be as carefull as you like in supermarkets and places like that still does not stop it been twated when you take it to Audi for some work.
> ...


You see my point though i hope. :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I stay in the car and send the Whitney off shopping while I play Bodyguard!

Ps2 and TV help while away the time.


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

vagman said:


> Tell be about it............these cu nts get everywhere. :x
> 
> The only way to reduce the chance of getting some twat parking hard up against you is to take up two spaces.
> 
> It affords you useful extra space and if some fucking arsehole in his piece of shit does pull up beside you, he will more than likely pull into a regular space thus avoiding the possibility is you car being dinged.


Definately the way to go. If I'm in the F355, I always take up 2 bays. Don't give a shit if some old-fart-nearly-deads then start moaning, they can moan all day about me taking up 2 bays, at least the car won't need dentmaster or bodyshopping.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Perhaps they think nice car I think I will park next to it and bang my door into it?

It happens to me all the time. I park in an empty car park come back car next to mine empty car park BUT they always park so close I almost need to be wafer thin to get in the door, why!!! Who are these people are they in a gang or something the lets park a clapped out pile of shit next that nice car gang??

Just looked outside holiday time here at the college and lo and behold empty car park (we have 5 sections of car park, the one I am in is empty except for) one crappy dirty dented white estate next to me (bloody close too)...... what is going on??? :?


----------

